# Ford Fishing



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m starting to learn how to catch steelhead more, but I’ve still never done well near the fords. I’m referencing the Fords on the Rocky River. How deep should I run my setup? How much weight should I use?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey David - if you're float fishing, you should use just enough weight to allow your bobber to stand upright. You also want to adjust your depth so that your bait is just ticking off the bottom. The flow and water height is always changing so there really is no "depth" suggestion, but you can adjust your float higher or lower until you feel like your bait is in the strike zone. Steelhead fishing is a game of adjustments.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

good program to start is a bobber then a larger split shot under it then as go toward the jig space evenly smaller splits as you go, usually 5 to 6 ft , this keeps the jig and line straight down with a more natural travel or flow as the rig travels thru the rifts . you should see bobber tick the bottom 9 meaning as it travels you will see it disseaper then pop back up slightly.. if its hanging too much adjust bobber up a few untill its just right. each spot will require a move bobber up or down...a jig with maggott and minnow is deadly...later in the year when you get females take the eggs and cure in som boraxo and tie spawn sacks , clear water smaller sacks dirty water bigger sacks..good luck


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

Rocky River ford fishing, you say?

What type of chair setup are you running?


----------



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

bassclef said:


> Rocky River ford fishing, you say?
> 
> What type of chair setup are you running?


The few times I’ve tried it I’ve waded in the tailouts and just got snagged. I’m just a bad, teenage, fisherman looking for help lol


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

David Coleman said:


> The few times I’ve tried it I’ve waded in the tailouts and just got snagged. I’m just a bad, teenage, fisherman looking for help lol


ive only been up last three four years and I’ve never fished but a couple times in river, I fish harbor. Cast spoons and spinners, jig and bobber 4’- 6’ deep.
Good place to start


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Never been a fan of the fords in that area. Try searching around for some other holes in the fast water around there,you will do better.

Use just enough weight to keep your bait very close or as described above, "ticking" the bottom. Some holes I just straight bottom bounce.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

David Coleman said:


> The few times I’ve tried it I’ve waded in the tailouts and just got snagged. I’m just a bad, teenage, fisherman looking for help lol


You are NOT a bad teenage fisherman.You are what your generation need's.Everytime you step out of the water and learned from it is a time that you are getting an education in fishing.Start to read the water's surface and learn from casting into different scenario's,smooth,riffled,fast and so forth.Also watch successful angler's in the area's your fishing and you might even talk to them about there success,most of us "experienced" angler's like to brag. LOL But by NO MEAN'S your a bad teenage fisherman!! Maybe you'll get some PM's from some river angler's with some trade secret's. Good Luck


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Those fish around the fords are the smartest fish on the river. Too many other fisherman so the fish are less hungry. Take a walk to find similar areas with deep holes and flow. You might find fish more aggressive. Then you can get better feedback from them.
Rickerd


----------

